
Osada – ActivityPub and Zot6 social networking - buovjaga
https://zotlabs.com/osada/
======
dddw
wish this stuff would take off, but I'm sceptical if it will ever happen.
Somehow I feel something is missing in the general concepts of these decentral
projects. You don't want to emphasize the latter, people want to come together
to the same spot. Don't want to make them feel they meet at the wrong place.

~~~
phoe-krk
Make it possible for them to meet wherever they come from. "Decentralized"
doesn't mean "disconnected"; I can use my Mastodon account to have
conversations with people from tens, if not hundreds of different servers,
each being able to see the full conversation anyway.

~~~
StavrosK
Not only that, but you can follow their "Instagram" (i.e. Pixelfed) account
from your "Twitter" (i.e. Mastodon) account.

------
anarcat
Nowhere does this say what Zot6 actually is or why this matter. Lots of
buzzwords... what actually _is_ "hyper-drive"? Star Wars stuff? Dat protocol?
I know about ActivityPub already, but what the heck is actually going on here?

~~~
buovjaga
[https://macgirvin.com/wiki/mike/Zot%2BVI/Home](https://macgirvin.com/wiki/mike/Zot%2BVI/Home)

Quoting:

Zot is a WebMTA which provides a decentralised identity and communications
protocol using HTTPS/JSON.

Earlier revisions of the zot protocol dealt with the creation of nomadic
identities and cross-domain authentication to enable a decentralised network
with features rivaling large centralised providers.

Zot/6 builds on those concepts and streamlines many of the interactions,
applying lessons learned over decades of building decentralised systems.

